# Autosmart



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Has anyone tried that wax you can get from autosmart? One of there reps was at my Depot and he show me this new wax they've been selling it seemed really good.:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I never got one with it mate however it seems very popular on here, I personally use Autoglyms HD Wax, easy on and easy off, I fould the Autosmart one too greasy.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

He only tried it on my bootlid i did'nt find it too bad. Does'nt seem a bad price at £30 tub.. 
steve


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Seemed good in what way? Easy to apply and remove? Looks?

My favourite waxes currently are Collinite 915 for ultimate durability and Victoria Concours for extra glossy wet looks.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Very good wax 30quid though cheaper on ebay.was my top wax but bilthamber finis-wax knocked it down to number two.greasy yes easy yes even in sun


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Seemed good in what way? Easy to apply and remove? Looks?
> 
> My favourite waxes currently are Collinite 915 for ultimate durability and Victoria Concours for extra glossy wet looks.


It was easy too apply and came of really easy didn't leave any residue even on the window seals and gave a real good glossy finish


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bought some the other day of my AS Rep used it on the weekend i applied it slightly to thick though, but even on my white corsa the results are stunning, brilliant shine and reflection, will get some pics up on the weekend.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Really good product and leaves a really glossey finish :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Clb Ltd said:


> Really good product and leaves a really glossey finish :thumb:





Ross1308 said:


> Bought some the other day of my AS Rep used it on the weekend i applied it slightly to thick though, but even on my white corsa the results are stunning, brilliant shine and reflection, will get some pics up on the weekend.


Its been said, kicks well above its price tag :thumb: easy on, easy off, lots of bling and durable.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145931&page=10

Want more for the money ? :doublesho


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Its been said, kicks well above its price tag :thumb: easy on, easy off, lots of bling and durable.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145931&page=10
> 
> Want more for the money ? :doublesho


Seems to last well to top product for the price


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Seems to be pretty popular my buy a pot next time the rep is at my depot


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

I use them both, I'm a swine for ag tho but like both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

